

Why are butterflies colored? (Interference) - gus_massa
http://www.webexhibits.org/causesofcolor/15A.html

======
defcon84
tl;dr:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4I9mmd-2Rc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4I9mmd-2Rc)

------
synestro
We prefer to be called Butterfly-American.

